# Green Screen auf dem Boden stehen



## sight011 (2. September 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich Probleme, wenn man auf nem Green-Screen-Boden mit den Füßen steht, ich stell mirvor das man die Schattenbildung schlecht weg bekommt ...


----------



## Another (3. September 2010)

Meistens will man ja den Schatten der Person selbst, ja sowieso behalten - andernfalls sähe die Person, egal in welche Szene du sie einbaust, irgendwie... reingesetzt aus. 

Sofern man ihn nicht haben will, sollte man sie gut genug (auch von hinten) ausleuchten. Hier und da kann man ggf. die Person auch ausmaskieren, wenn man die ungewollten Schatten nicht vollständig rauskeyen kann. Am besten einige Tuts zum Thema Green Screen generell ma im Netz suchen.


----------



## bokay (3. September 2010)

Hallo,

also bei mir gibts da keine Probleme. In solchen Fällen nehme ich noch 2 Lampen extra nur für das Grün am Boden. Schatten kann man nachträglich besser kontrollieren. Außerdem habe ich ein kleines X aufgeklebt, damit der jenige welcher weiß wohin mit den Füßen, das maskier ich dann einfach raus, sollte davon noch was über sein. Da kommt mir der Gedanke dass ich das eigentlich mal gegen etwas Grünes austauschen könnte , hatte damals nur silbernes Gaffa, aber wie gesagt keine Probleme. Nimm dir viel Zeit zum einleuchten (ausleuchten?). Am besten so dass du einen Rechner hast auf dem du gleich probieren kannst wie gut es geht...

Aber auf dem Gebiet bin ich auch nur ein bloody layman...


----------



## sight011 (11. September 2010)

Cool Danke - aber was meinst Du mit im Navhhinein kontrollieren?


----------



## bokay (17. September 2010)

Hallo,

du kannst den künstlich erzeugten Schatten nach belieben Verzerren, die Deckkraft ändern, Weichzeichnung kontrollieren, etc. etc.
Das meinte ich...


----------



## sight011 (17. September 2010)

Hmmm , da ich demnächst etwas mit nem künstlich erzeugten Schatten vorhabe ne Frage:

Wie machst Du den? Nimmst Du einfach dein freigestelltes Bildmaterial und verzerrst es in der Perspektive? und stellst sowas wie weiche Kanten ein?

EDIT: Sorry Never-Ending-Storydiese Greenscreen-Threads


----------



## bokay (18. September 2010)

Hallo,

es gibt drei Möglichkeiten. Die erste hast du selbst schon genannt. (Die Frage nach den weichen Kanten nehm ich nicht ernst, sorry)
Zweite Möglichkeit: Dein key als 3D Layer verwenden und den Schatten über eine Lichtquelle kontrollieren. (Hier kann man in AE jeder Lichtquelle und jeder 3D-Ebene "sagen" dass sie Schatten erzeugen, bzw. empfangen soll.)
Dritte Möglichkeit: Eine eigens erstellte Ebene aus der der Schatten ausmaskiert und animiert wird (quasi die "quick´n´dirty" Version)

Und weil ich mal nicht so sein will: Weiche Kanten stell ich gar nicht ein, ich bin so frech und wende einen Weichzeichner auf die gesamte Ebene an...


----------



## sight011 (20. September 2010)

Ich frag ja - weil ich es auch mit dem Weichzeichner gelernt habe, einen normalen sehr weichen Schatten (weich - heller - und weitläufig um das Objekt am Boden / oder einer Wand) und einen Kontaktschatten (stark - dunkel - und direkt am Objekt beispielsweise direkt am Schuh unten drunter)

 Aber Dank dir auf jedn Fall!

Hab heute wieder was aufgenommen für unseren Verein - an der einen Wand in der Sporthalle, ist ein Teppich in grau/blau, ich bin mal gespannt ob ich den auch einfach raus keyen kann! 
Das wäre so super! Denn dann bräucht ich in der Sporthalle nicht so viel aufbauen!

Ich frag mich nur wie ich das mit dem Boden mache!?
Der Boden ist ein normaler Hallenboden (Linien Markierungen etc.)- entweder ich verzichte auf die Füße / Hände beim Handstand oder ich leg da nen Teppich/Stoff oder so etwas aus.

Wie macht ihr das mit dem Boden - ihr nutzt kein Stoff oder? Ihr habt das wahrscheinlich mit Farbe getsrichen oder?

Mfg euer wissbegieriger ...


----------



## bokay (21. September 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben ein 6 mal 4 Meter großes Stück Stoff, welches nach Bedarf ausgerichtet wird...


(Gruppenfoto, nach der Arbeit)


----------



## sight011 (21. September 2010)

Ah ok! Hmmm - ist das dann irgendwie fixiert? Weil ich will ja sportliche/dynamische Bewegungen darauf aufnehmen!? Tipp?

Auf dem Bild seh ich hinten eine Metall-Halterung wie teuer? Bzw. kann man sich die selber bauen?

Boah ich denk siet gestern nach darüber nach wie ich mir am besten nen Dolly (muss nur in der Turnhalle fahren/sehr glatter boden - ohne Schienen)bau !!

Ich überleg ob ich nen Einkaufswagen auseinadernehm und den wieder zusammen schweiß!


----------



## bokay (21. September 2010)

Hallo,

Stoff und Gestänge (max. 3m hoch, 3m breit) haben zusammen ca. (inkl. Versand) 140 €uro gekostet.

Fixiert wird alles mit Gaffa. Wichtig ist uns einfach dass man das ganzte überall mit hin nehmen kann...

Als das Foto entstanden ist habe ich gerade ein Tanz-Video gedreht. Wir mussten nur ein paar mal nachglätten...


----------



## sight011 (21. September 2010)

Haut mal nen Kommentar raus:

http://adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/MVI_3478.flv

Das ist nur mit ner blauen 'Turnhallenmatte entstanden ^^


Ich bin aber leider nicht so ganz zu frieden - da der Rechner zwischen durch abgestürzt ist und so gut wie davor habe ich es natürlich nicht hinbekommen und ich hatte nur wenig zeit es wieder aufzubauen :-/

Wäre aber froh über Hilfe! 

Programme AfX + C4d + Audacity


----------

